# Microsoft promises drastic cuts in disk space use for Windows 10



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> In a blog post published today, Microsoft confirmed that it is actively working on reducing the disk footprint of Windows 10, leaving more space for data. The changes involve compressing Windows system files (an option that was added without explanation in Windows 10 Preview build 9879 and is available in the Disk Cleanup utility in current builds). It also plans a drastic redesign of the way recovery images work.


More


----------

